# New stand question



## nduli (9 Jul 2013)

Guys

Quick question i am considering a new self build stand. Circa 75cm wide by 45cm deep and circa 75 tall. Will be built in mdf, here is the question 18mm or 25mm mdf? It will be ada style with 2 doors on the front I'd like to try and avoid a support in the centre if I can avoid it, just welcome any thoughts on whether I can get away without the support and whether 18mm will be strong enough. The top will be placed directly on top of he structural supports on the sides and back which in turn will be directly placed on the base so all the load will be spread on to the base and will be screwed and glued. 

Richard


----------



## LancsRick (9 Jul 2013)

You don't mention what tank is going on this!

If using interior MDF, then make sure you seal it well, or it will blow as soon as it gets wet.


----------



## oldbloke (9 Jul 2013)

I would guess that as long as the ends of the tank are over the sides (if you see what I mean) then 18mm would be more than adequate.
To me it's a very good question.Where is the weight?!!
I always but in a center support cos I can't work it out!


----------



## sa80mark (9 Jul 2013)

I work with mdf on a daily basis and yes 18mm will be suitable but I would advise a centre brace 25mm would be my preference and for up to a 90cm would not need a centre brace providing you have a strong back, for example build the top, bottom and sides in 25mm then the doors, front top panel and back out of 18mm, this glued and screwed would be a very stable stand, and just to ecco what rick said make sure its very well sealed.


----------



## Henry (9 Jul 2013)

Not checked the prices, but would the marine stuff not be the safest bet?


----------



## oldbloke (10 Jul 2013)

As long as it's sealed it's very stable.


----------



## sa80mark (10 Jul 2013)

Marine ply is approx £40 8 x 4 x 18mm where mdf is approx £18 8 x 4 x18 mm and approx £30 for 25mm thick, mdf is the preferred material for tank stands and most of the tank / stand manufacturers use mdf now, you can get moisture resistant mdf but in all honesty its not much better than standard mdf and will still require sealing very well.


----------



## nduli (10 Jul 2013)

La





LancsRick said:


> You don't mention what tank is going on this!
> 
> If using interior MDF, then make sure you seal it well, or it will blow as soon as it gets wet.



Lancs rick, the plan is a 75*45 deep * 50 optiwhite. Aware of the sealing issue. Have a tub of Mdf sealant somewhere in the garage.


----------



## RossMartin (10 Jul 2013)

I built an ADA style cabinet for my ADA 75P using 18mm moisture resistant MDF and a centre brace. It easily takes the weight!! I used wooden dowels and waterproof glue to join it altogether (I also used screws just in case) and then covered in an eggshell paint using a roller. I also managed to get the wood cut to size and delivered! Don't think the wood cost more than £35.


----------



## nduli (11 Jul 2013)

RossMartin said:


> I built an ADA style cabinet for my ADA 75P using 18mm moisture resistant MDF and a centre brace. It easily takes the weight!! I used wooden dowels and waterproof glue to join it altogether (I also used screws just in case) and then covered in an eggshell paint using a roller. I also managed to get the wood cut to size and delivered! Don't think the wood cost more than £35.



Cool thanks, still unsure about centre support, will do some designs over the weekend


----------



## nduli (11 Jul 2013)

Does anyone have a template for the concealed door hinges? I am thinking of using ikea hinges with the soft closing but means drilling the door, is there a template as the doors make or break a cabinet


----------



## RossMartin (11 Jul 2013)

I got a proper drill bit from screwfix for the hinges and just measured 20mm in from the edge of the door and the cupboard and it worked. Pretty sure I found the information on how to do it on YouTube. It was a while ago but was really simple to do!!


----------



## oldbloke (11 Jul 2013)

nduli said:


> Cool thanks, still unsure about centre support, will do some designs over the weekend


 
 A sheet of 18mm will hold and elephant!


----------



## oldbloke (11 Jul 2013)

Don't have any fears about the hinges......not rocket science......just do a bit of research and steady away!!


----------



## RossMartin (12 Jul 2013)

Agreed it would hold an elephant!

When you look at the ADA template of the cabinet they don't put a support in their 60cm cabinet but they do on their 90cm cabinet. As i had a 75cm cabinet i put one in there. The main reason was that i thought the 18mm MDF door would be too heavy for the hinges when opened so by adding the support i can have two doors!

For the cabinet hinges there are videos on Youtube that will show you how to do it!

This is the link to the drill bit Hinge Cutter TCT 26mm | Screwfix.com (Can mods please remove the link if i'm not allowed to put it in!)


----------



## oldbloke (12 Jul 2013)

IMG_4996 by threequartersky, on Flickr

These hinges are these Sprung Clip-On Hinges 35mm 110° Pack of 2 | Screwfix.com and the hole was bored with Hinge Cutter TCT 35mm | Screwfix.com.

The center of the hole is 20mm from the edge of the board. Put the hinge in the hole then lay the door and cabinet side together and screw the hinge plate to the cabinet. Careful with the screw lenghts!


----------



## RossMartin (12 Jul 2013)

LOL Thats exactly what i did by using two scrap bits of wood to test!


----------



## oldbloke (12 Jul 2013)

RossMartin said:


> LOL Thats exactly what i did by using two scrap bits of wood to test!


----------



## Danny (13 Jul 2013)

18mm will be fine, check my cabinet build in my sig.


----------



## nduli (13 Jul 2013)

oldbloke said:


> IMG_4996 by threequartersky, on Flickr
> 
> These hinges are these Sprung Clip-On Hinges 35mm 110° Pack of 2 | Screwfix.com and the hole was bored with Hinge Cutter TCT 35mm | Screwfix.com.
> 
> The center of the hole is 20mm from the edge of the board. Put the hinge in the hole then lay the door and cabinet side together and screw the hinge plate to the cabinet. Careful with the screw lenghts!



Great advice and link - thanks


----------

